# Big Moving Irish Draught Stallions



## onemoretime (18 May 2015)

Can anyone tell me the names of ID stallions who through stock with big movement suitable for affiliated dressage but don't want WB's.  Preferably crossed with a TB mare. Looking for a new horse around 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## CBFan (18 May 2015)

Consider Cleveland Bays too  they make lovely crosses with TB's and can do very well in the dressage arena


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 May 2015)

Avanti Amorous Archie


----------



## Doris68 (18 May 2015)

Hillviewfarm Milligan - stands in Lancashire.  Lovely big moving RID.


----------



## onemoretime (18 May 2015)

Many thanks for your comments.  I have someone who brings horses over from Ireland so stallion would bout there.  Have heard that Scrapman moves really well.  Unusual name I know, but does anyone know anything about him, he is only young, he's by Crosstown Dancer.


----------



## Laura1812 (24 May 2015)

My friend owns a Class 1 ID stallion - he is only 4 yrs old and graded on 1st April - he's called Corrindon Dancer and is also by Crosstown Dancer. He moves like a dream with a temperament to die for. He is currently standing at Twemlows and is offering concessions to Class 1 and performance mares. See his facebook page for more information https://www.facebook.com/CorrindonDancer


----------



## Goldenstar (24 May 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Avanti Amorous Archie 

Click to expand...

This is a lovely stallion .


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 May 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			This is a lovely stallion .
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is a lovely and correct stallion.  He moves well and passes it on.  I am not sure the term 'big moving' is appropriate for RID stallion though, correct, straight and powerful yes but they cannot be compared with the specialist dressage bred warmbloods, who are often incorrect in their movement.

Have a look at the stallion's website, there are lots of pictures of his progeny and videos of Archie competing himself.

Here is an Amorous Archie 4 year old in the breaking process, her mum is a common cob who does move nicely, Archie put his movement in and the youngster moves well and has extension.


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 May 2015)

AA is right, big moving is perhaps the wrong description.  Straight, rhythmical & balanced would perhaps be more accurate.  Bear in mind they are not designed for dressage, although many do well at lower levels, they lack the expression and elevation of a WB.  But they make up for that in trainability and allowing the rider to be accurate - you can steer an ID round a test arena without it having hysterics at a flower pot or a banner 
The two stallions mentioned, Milligan and Archie,  are excellent examples of the breed and Crosstown Dancer progeny move well too.

have a look at the approved stallion list of the ID web site for some ideas

http://www.idhsgb.com/web/page.php/stallions


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 May 2015)

Archie is by Crosstown Dancer.

Another one that put movement in is Colman, but finding anything with him in would be tricky now he is long gone.


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Archie is by Crosstown Dancer.

Another one that put movement in is Colman, but finding anything with him in would be tricky now he is long gone.
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course he is isn't he. Lovely stallion. 
My lad has Colman in his pedigree & he is straight as a die & never breaks rhythm.  I had him cut at 5 so he's no use to OP


----------



## dibbin (26 May 2015)

Archie's progeny are superb. There's a video somewhere (was on his FB page but I can't find it now) of Tower Bridge galloping at the Royal Windsor, it's stunning to behold.


----------



## Colivet (26 May 2015)

Rockrimmon Silver Diamond did well in the USA in Dressage and has also evented I think.  Saw him as a 4 yr old and he was impressive.  http://www.idhba.ie/RockrimmonSilverDiamond.html


----------



## Maesfen (28 May 2015)

Maurice Minor has been producing some lovely stock with excellent movement.  Sadly now deceased but still plenty of stock by him about and I know Embla Stud near Stafford who stood him have some in the pipeline.  This is a four year old by him that I bred out of a Loughehoe Guy mare.

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f498a467ef601e7fe9fdb0c47a65216d&oe=55C01E43


----------



## georgie0 (6 July 2015)

My favourite ID stallion is Balinmore Irish Rebel.  I met him years ago at a show and he was wonderful.  Proper stamp of a proper horse!  His owner seemed lovely too and obviously adored him.


----------

